# ما ذنب الاطفال؟؟؟



## عباد الاوثان (19 مارس 2006)

*ما ذنب الاطفال؟؟؟*

هل يستطيع احد ان يخبرنى لماذا يامر الرب بقتل الاطفال
سفر صموئيل الاول 15-2 (هكذا يقول رب الجنود.اني قد افتقدت ما عمل عماليق باسرائيل حين وقف له في الطريق عند صعوده من مصر. 3 فالآن اذهب واضرب عماليق وحرموا كل ما له ولا تعف عنهم بل اقتل رجلا وامرأة.طفلا ورضيعا.بقرا وغنما.جملا وحمارا)
ما ذنب الطفل الرضيع حتى يأمر الرب بقتله وهل ذنب الطفل ان ابواه كافران وهل يحق لاتباع الرب ان يقتلوا هذا الطفل البرئ بسبب ذنب ابويه


----------



## My Rock (19 مارس 2006)

عباد الاوثان قال:
			
		

> هل يستطيع احد ان يخبرنى لماذا يامر الرب بقتل الاطفال
> سفر صموئيل الاول 15-2 (هكذا يقول رب الجنود.اني قد افتقدت ما عمل عماليق باسرائيل حين وقف له في الطريق عند صعوده من مصر. 3 فالآن اذهب واضرب عماليق وحرموا كل ما له ولا تعف عنهم بل اقتل رجلا وامرأة.طفلا ورضيعا.بقرا وغنما.جملا وحمارا)
> ما ذنب الطفل الرضيع حتى يأمر الرب بقتله وهل ذنب الطفل ان ابواه كافران وهل يحق لاتباع الرب ان يقتلوا هذا الطفل البرئ بسبب ذنب ابويه


 

النص كاملا:
وقالَ صَموئيلُ لِشاوُلَ: «أنا الذي أرسَلَني الرّبُّ لأمسَحَكَ مَلِكًا على شعبِهِ بَني إِسرائيلَ، فاَسمَعِ الآنَ قولَ الرّبِّ. 2هذا ما يقولُ الرّبُّ القديرُ: تَذكَّرتُ ما فعَلَ بَنو عَماليقَ بِبَني إِسرائيلَ حينَ خرَجوا مِن مِصْرَ، وكيفَ هاجموهُم في الطَّريقِ، 3فاَذهَبِ الآنَ واَضرِبْ بَني عماليقَ، وأهلِكْ جميعَ ما لهُم ولا تَعفُ عَنهُم، بلِ اَقتُلِ الرِّجالَ والنِّساءَ والأطفالَ والرُّضَّعَ والبقَرَ والغنَمَ والجمالَ والحميرَ».

 

كان العماليق أشراراً جداً، فكان لا بد من وقوعهم تحت القصاص الإلهي, و سبق انهم تعرضوا لشعب الله عند خروجهم من مصر
 

كان قصد الله أن يطهّر البلاد من عُبَّاد الوثن قبل إقامة شعبه فيها، حتى لا يضلّلوهم بعبادة الأوثان, صحيح أن بني إسرائيل فشلوا في اتِّباع شريعة الله الصالحة، لكن الله جهَّز لهم كل ما يساعدهم على طاعة شريعته
 

الله يعاقب البشر على مر العصور, فقد عاقب البشر في كوافان نوح, فهل نستطيع القول ان الله ليس له رحمة؟ حاشا لله, بل الله يوقع عقابه بفئة معينة لفترة معينة


----------



## خالد بن الوليد (20 مارس 2006)

*MY ROOK *
*من اى تفسير اعتمدت كلامك !!*


----------



## My Rock (20 مارس 2006)

خالد بن الوليد قال:
			
		

> *MY ROOK *
> *من اى تفسير اعتمدت كلامك !!*


 

ليس من تفسير واحد, بل من عدة تفاسير و هي:
جنوفا, جيل, هنري, ويسلي, متى و هنري

و كلها تحتوي على نفس التفسير و التوضيح


ارى انك لم تجب على سؤالي, هل يعتبر الله غير رحيم و قاتل بمعاقبته الناس في طوافان نوح؟ نعم ام لا؟


----------



## My Rock (21 مارس 2006)

*اينك يا عابد الاوثان؟*
*رميت كلامك و فريت؟ اين العقل و التفكير؟؟؟*


----------



## محبة لله (26 مارس 2006)

يعني الله أمر شعب إسرأئيل بقتل جميع العماليق من نساء ورضع وأطفال لأنهم عباد أوثان لأن عبادة الأوثان شيء يغضب الله أليس هذا ماتقصده ياأخ روك .....لكن السؤال مازال مطروح ماذنب الأطفال والرضع ان يقتلوا إذا كانوا أبويهم عباد أوثان ؟لماذا لايتركوا ويقتل آبائهم فقط ويقوموا بتهويد هؤلاء الأطفال بدل قتلهم؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (26 مارس 2006)

محبة لله قال:
			
		

> يعني الله أمر شعب إسرأئيل بقتل جميع العماليق من نساء ورضع وأطفال لأنهم عباد أوثان لأن عبادة الأوثان شيء يغضب الله أليس هذا ماتقصده ياأخ روك .....لكن السؤال مازال مطروح ماذنب الأطفال والرضع ان يقتلوا إذا كانوا أبويهم عباد أوثان ؟لماذا لايتركوا ويقتل آبائهم فقط ويقوموا بتهويد هؤلاء الأطفال بدل قتلهم؟؟؟؟؟


 

دينونة الله و عقابه هي شاملة للجميع و ليس متخصصة للكبار او الشيوخ, فالله في عقابه في الطوفان, لم يغرق الكبار فقط و يترك الاطفال ل @يتهودوا@ على حد قولك

بل عقاب الله و دينونته شملت الجميع ما عدا نوو و فلكه

ولو كان لدى السائل تعمق اكثر في الكتاب المقدس لرأى تصدي العملاقة و ملاحقة اليهود عند خروجهم من ارض مصر, الذي يعتبر امر ضد امر الله و مشيئته

و الان سؤالي الذي لم يجيب احد عليه

هل امر الله بطوفان نوح هو عقاب عادل, ام معناه ان الله غير عادل و غير رحيم؟؟؟


----------



## محبة لله (26 مارس 2006)

يعني لو كان بوش رئيس العمالقة في ذلك العصر لكان إعتبر هؤلاء الذين قتلوا شعبه هم إرهابيون ههههههههههه


----------



## My Rock (26 مارس 2006)

محبة لله قال:
			
		

> يعني لو كان بوش رئيس العمالقة في ذلك العصر لكان إعتبر هؤلاء الذين قتلوا شعبه هم إرهابيون ههههههههههه


 

مع الاسف ان نرى انسانة محترمة مثلك تنزل بمستوى الحوار الى السفاهة و الضحك...

لكن لا اتعجب, فهذا حال المسلم عندما لا يستطيع الاجابة على سؤال بسيط كالذي طرحته سابقا...


----------



## سامح امام (30 مارس 2006)

ليس من حق احد ان يدعي بانه مكلف من الله بابادة الاخرين بتهمه الكفر بالله لان ده معناه ان كل البشر هيدبحوا في بعض بتهمه الكفر .
ثانيا هناك فرق بين ان يستخدم الله الطبيعه في معاقبه احد الشعوب مثلما حدث في الطوفان و بين ان يقتل اليهود الاطفال و النساء بدعوي انهم كفار .
و دعني اسألك لماذا لم يأمر الله اليهود بالتبشير بين هذه الشعوب بدلا من ابادتها ؟
و لماذا لم يرسل انبياء لهذه الشعوب ؟


----------



## سامح امام (30 مارس 2006)

ليس من حق احد ان يدعي بانه مكلف من الله بابادة الاخرين بتهمه الكفر بالله لان ده معناه ان كل البشر هيدبحوا في بعض بتهمه الكفر .
ثانيا هناك فرق بين ان يستخدم الله الطبيعه في معاقبه احد الشعوب مثلما حدث في الطوفان و بين ان يقتل اليهود الاطفال و النساء بدعوي انهم كفار .
و دعني اسألك لماذا لم يأمر الله اليهود بالتبشير بين هذه الشعوب بدلا من ابادتها ؟
و لماذا لم يرسل انبياء لهذه الشعوب ؟


----------



## سامح امام (30 مارس 2006)

ليس من حق احد ان يدعي بانه مكلف من الله بابادة الاخرين بتهمه الكفر بالله لان ده معناه ان كل البشر هيدبحوا في بعض بتهمه الكفر .
ثانيا هناك فرق بين ان يستخدم الله الطبيعه في معاقبه احد الشعوب مثلما حدث في الطوفان و بين ان يقتل اليهود الاطفال و النساء بدعوي انهم كفار .
و دعني اسألك لماذا لم يأمر الله اليهود بالتبشير بين هذه الشعوب بدلا من ابادتها ؟
و لماذا لم يرسل انبياء لهذه الشعوب ؟


----------



## My Rock (31 مارس 2006)

سامح امام قال:
			
		

> ليس من حق احد ان يدعي بانه مكلف من الله بابادة الاخرين بتهمه الكفر بالله لان ده معناه ان كل البشر هيدبحوا في بعض بتهمه الكفر .


 


اولا, نحن نتفق انه لا يحق لاحد الادعاء بشئ ليس من عند الله, لكن نحن على يقين ان الله أمر بهذه الامر لفئة معينة في وقت معين!

ثانية, اراك خرجت عن فكرة الموضوع, فالله لم يأمر قتل الكفرة كما امر قرعانك, فالله أمر بأبادة شعب معين في وقت معين نظرا لحكم الهي وجب تنفيذه بحسب طرق الله




> ثانيا هناك فرق بين ان يستخدم الله الطبيعه في معاقبه احد الشعوب مثلما حدث في الطوفان و بين ان يقتل اليهود الاطفال و النساء بدعوي انهم كفار .


 
الاجدر انك غير ميقف, اذ لا تعرف ان الانسان هو جزء من الطبيعة؟






> و دعني اسألك لماذا لم يأمر الله اليهود بالتبشير بين هذه الشعوب بدلا من ابادتها ؟


 

لا يوجد شئ اسمه التبشير في اليهودية, فاليهود هم نسل من اب معين وعد الله ببركة نسله, فلا يوجد شئ في اليهودية انك تروح و تصير يهودي و انت ليت يهوديا بولادة

معلومة جديدة ضيفها لمعلوماتك القليلة الاخرى ن الكتاب المقدس


----------



## سامح امام (1 أبريل 2006)

اعتقد اني وصلت بك حيث اردت انا و هو اعترافك ان ربك فعلا امر بقتل النساء و الاطفال  بصرف النظر عن السبب في ذلك .
اما قولك بان الانسان جزء من الطبيعه فهو ليس الا مجادله فارغه .
و قولك انه لا يمكن ان يصبح اي شخص من غير نسل يهوذا يهوديا فهي معلومه اعرفها منذ كنت في رحم امي , و انت لم تقل لي لماذا لم يرسل الله لهذا الشعب نبي لهدايتهم او لماذا لم يكلف اليهود بتلك المهمه بدلا من اباده الاطفال .
تذكر يا عزيزي ان في حادثه الطوفان ارسل الله نوح لهداية هذا الشعب ثم نجي الله المؤمنين برسالة نوح و اريدك ان تعرف ان الله الرحيم و خللي بالك من كلمه رحيم كويس لا يأخذ عاطل في باطل  .


----------



## joe_for_help (4 أبريل 2006)

*سلام المسيح ملك السلام مع الجميع .....*
*رب المجد يسوع المسيح قال : لا تدينوا لكى لا تدانوا لانكم بالدينونة التى بها تدينون تدانون وبالكيل الذى به تكيلون يكال لكم*
*المهم تعالو كدة نبص على الاسلام ورسول الاسلام رسول الرحمة مدام حضرتكو بتفسرو على مزاكم ومش قبلين كلام استاذ my rock *
*انا مش هتكب كلام كتير انا هكتب اية واحدة وحديث واحد بس وللعلم فى اكتر من كدة بكتر بس علشان مضيعش وقت نبدا بالاية وهى: *
*قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الاخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسولة ولا يدنون دين الحق ( الاسلام ) من الذين اوتوا الكتاب ( اليهود والمسحيين ) حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون التوبة 29 . يا عينى على الرحمة*
*نشوف الحديث بيقول اية :*
*فى صحيح البخارى كتاب الايمان باب فان تابوا واقاموا الصلاة واتوا الذكاة فخلوا سبيلهم *
*حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد المسندى قال حدثنا ابو روح الحرمى بن عمارة قال حدثنا شعبة عن واقد بن محمد قال سمعت ابى يحدث عن ابن عمران رسول الله صلعم قال : امرت ان اقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد رسوال الله ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة فاذا فعلوا ذلك عصموا منى دماءهم واموالهم الا بحق الاسلام وحسابهم على الله . *
*لا تعليق*


----------



## joe_for_help (4 أبريل 2006)

*بسم الاب راعينا والابن فادينا والروح القدس فينا اله واحد حامينا
---------------------------------------------------------------------
رد سريع على موضوع ما ذنب الاطفال وللعلم الموضوع كونت باضفلة رد نزل منى عن طريق الخطاء فلازم ارد رد سريع علشن محرش يفهم غلط ويفتكر الموضوع موضوعى*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*اولا نشوف كدة بسرعة الايات القران التى تحد على قتل اليهود والمسحين وانا هوريكو اية واحد وحديث واحد رد على الموضوع *
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*قاتلو الذين لا يؤمنون بالله واليوم الاخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدنون دين الحق (الاسلام ) من الذيم اتوا الكتاب (اليهود والمسحيين ) حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون*
*يا عينى على رحمة اله الاسلام ورسولة*
*ناخد حديث سريع كمان*
*حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد المسندى قال حدثنا ابو روح الحرمى بن عمارة قال شعبة عن واقد بن محمد قال سمعت ابى يحدث عن ابن عمر ان رسول الله صلعم : قال امرات ان اقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد رسول الله ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة فاذا فعلوا ذلك عصموا منى دماءهم واموالهم الا بحق الاسلام وحسابهم على الله*
*لا تعليق*​


----------



## محبة لله (4 أبريل 2006)

*ههااااا لما تعجزوا عن الرد تنطوا على القرآن !!!!!!!!على أساس هنا بس  نسأل والكلام في المسيحيات إيه إلي جرى بقى؟؟؟؟
وعلى العموم أنا أتحداك أن تجيب آية من القرآن أو الحديث الصحيح بأن الله في الإسلام أمر بقتل الأطفال والرضع 
أحضرلي آية أوحديث يقول الله (إقتلوا الأطفال والرضع ) مثل ماقل إلهك في سفر صمؤيل*:smil13:


----------



## joe_for_help (4 أبريل 2006)

*سلام المسيح ملك السلام مع الجميع .....*
*اخى محبة الله الحكاية مش مسالة تحدى الرد مكتبلة صفحات وبارضو الرد مش عجبك وعلى العموم حضرتك طلبت حديث انا هجبلك حدثيت من البخارى ومسلم*

*اولا : صحيح مسلم كتاب الجهاد والسير بابا جواز قتل النساء والصبيان(حتى اسمن الحديث باين من عنوانة)*
*حدثنا يحيى بن يحيى وسعيد بن منصور وعمرو الناقد جميعا عن ابن عيينة قال يحيى اخبرنا سفيان بن عيينة عن الزهرى عن عبيد الله عن ابن عباس عن الصعب بن جثامة قال : سئل النبى صلعم عم الذرارى من المشركين يبيتون فيصيبون من نسائهم وذراريهم فقال هم منهم . واحد*

*ثانيا : صحيح البخارى كناب الجهاد والسير باب اهل الدار يبيتون فيصاب الولدان والذرارى ( زى اللى فات الحديث باين من عنوانة )*
*حدثنا على بن عبد الله حدثنا سفيان الزهرى عن عبيد الله عن ابن عباس عن الصعب بن جثامة رضى الله عنهم قال : مر بى النبى صلعم بالابواء او بودان وسئل عن اهل الدار يبيتون من المشركين فيصاب من نسائهم وذراريهم قال هم منهم وسمعتة يقول لا حمى الا الله ولرسوله صلعم . التانى*

*ايدى يا سيدى حدثين بيقتل فيهم الاطفال والنساء ها هتعرف ترد على اللى فات ودول ولا لا وياريت يا اخى بلاش لغة التحدى والكلام دة دا نقاش مفتوح اتكلم فية بفهم وكمان كلام يكون بالدليل والبرهان علشان محدش يحرجك او يحرجنى*


----------



## محبة لله (4 أبريل 2006)

الأخ المحترم نحن نناقش الأمر بقتل الأطفال على وجه العموم  إذا كيف يأمر إلهك في سفر صمؤيل بقتل الأطفال جميعهم أما ماأحضرته من أدلة فليس فيها الأمر بقتل الأطفال على وجه العموم  فلا توجد آية ولا حديث تأمر بقتل الأطفال لايوجد عندنا نص هكذا (*إقتلوا الأطفال والرضع *)بل أن الحكم عندنا هو *التحريم تحريما شديدا لأنهم لاذنب لهم وليسوا من المقاتلين *، والدليل الوارد في ذلك ما رواه الشيخان من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما ( وجدت امرأة مقتولة في بعض مغازي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم *فنهى رسول الله عن قتل النساء والصبيان*) . بأن النبي بعث رجلا إلى خالد بن الوليد وكان على مقدمة الجيش فقال : ( قل لخالد *لا يقتلن امرأة ولا عسيفا* ) ، ورواه أبو داود بإسناد صحيح ، وأيضا الرسول كان يقول في غزواته: إنطلقوا بإسم الله *ولاتقتلوا طفلا أورضيعا او إمرأة *
أما الحديثان الذين أحضرتهم قالا : اهل الدار يبيتون من المشركين
أي معنى ذلك كما قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله (ومعنى البيات ، يبيتون أي *يغار عليهم بالليل بحيث لا يعرف الرجــــل من المرأة والصبي* ) شرح النووي 7/325(أي هذه حالة خاصة وإستثنائية)
 الحديث يتكلم عن *حالة خاصة *وهي إذا كان المحارب المشرك يحتمي بإبنه وفي نفس الوقت يرمي السهام على المسلمين المسلمين . فما هو المطلوب ؟ أن يذهب المسلمين ليطرقوا الأبواب على أهل دار المشرك ويستأذنوا منه بـ :أخرج أولادك وإبقى بمفردك حتى نتمكن من محاربتك؟؟
طبعاً كلام جنان .
فإذا كان الأب لا يخاف على أهله وأولاده فهل المسلمون هم المسؤلون عنهم .؟
هل المطلوب أن يفتح المسلمين صدورهم لسهام الكفار وهم يحتمون بأولادهم .؟
 فهذا مايقصده الحديثان 
لكن ما جاء بسفر صمؤيل الأمر يختلف *فقتل أطفال العماليق أمر من إلهك في أي حال من الأحوال وعلى وجه العموم أي انه قتل الأطفال وقع على الجميع بلا إستثناء أحد *
تحياتي:t23:


----------



## joe_for_help (4 أبريل 2006)

*سلام المسيح ملك السلام مع الجميع .....*

*اولا يا صديقى العزيز حضرتك فسرت الكتاب المقدس على مزاجك وطلعت من اية وانت مش فاهم معناها اية او تفسرها فياريت ترجع الى التفسير علشان تفهم وبعد كدة تيجى تتكلم ولو تسمحلى انقشك بنفس اسلوبك*

*رسولك الكريم قتل اطفال ونساء سواء كانو مشركين او غير مشركين او كانت حالة خاصة او حالة عامة المهم انه قتل وتعالة كدة نشوف ام قرفة الست العجوزة اللى رسولك الكريم من كتر رحمتة بيها شقها ما بين جملين او زى ما مكتوب فى الحديث بعيرين*

*اقراء الحديث فى*

*تراجم الاعلام باب من وفيات سنة سته*
*السيرة النبوية لابن هشام باب غزوة زيد بن الحارثة بنى فزالاة ومصاب ام قرفة*
*الطبقات الكبرى لابن كثير باب سرية زيد بن الحارثة الى ام قرفة بوادى القرى*

*نشوف الحديث قال اية بعد ما كتبتلك المراجع*

*ام قرفة : هى فاطمة بنت ربيعة بن بدر بن عمرو الفزارية . ام قرفة تزوجت مالكا بن حذيفة بن بدر وولدت له ثلاثه عشر ولدا اولهم قرفة وبه تكنى . وكل اولادها كانوا من الرؤساء فى قومهم . كانت من اعز العرب . وفيها يضرب المثل فى العزة والمنعه فيقال : اعز من ام قرفة وكانت اذا تشاجرت غطفان بعثت خمارها على رمح فينصب بينهم فيصطلحون . كانت تؤلب على رسول الله صلعم فارسل فى السنه السادسة للهجرة زيد بن الحارثة فى سرية فقتلها قتلا عنيفا فقد ربط برجليها حبلا ثم ربطه بين بعيربن حتى شقها شقا وكانت عجوزا كبيرة وحمل راسها الى المدينه ونصب فيها ليعلم قتلها .*

*زنبها اية الست الكبير المحبوبة دى ان الرسول يموتها الموتة البشعة دى يا عينى على الرحمة*
*الله يرحمك يا ام قرفة*
*ومتنساش تبص على سورة التوبة 29 والبقرة 216 و البقرة 244 وغيرها كتير من الايات لو تحب اكتبلك تانى*

*نصيحة اخوية : انت لو عاوز تايد كلامك صح ارجع لتفسير الكتاب المقدس ولو لقيت التفسير بتوافق تفكيرك تعالة واعمل اللى انت عاوزة شوف انا من حبى ليك بسعدك ازاى اى خدمة يا صحبى*


----------



## محبة لله (4 أبريل 2006)

الأخ العزيز أنا لست رجل أولا
وأحب بس أو ضحلك إنوا رواية أم قرفة 
المذكورة في تاريخ الطبري وغيره، ، مروية عن شخص إسمه *الواقدي* ، والواقدي *ضعيف في علم االرجال*حيث قال عنه النووي في كتابه المجموع ج1 ص114 : 
(الواقدي ضعيف عند أهل الحديث وغيرهم ، *لا يحتج برواياته المتصلة فكيف بما يرسله أو يقوله عن نفسه) ، فلا يمكن قبول هذه الرواية أو الإعتماد عليها *، وفي نفس الموضع يروي الطبري رواية أخرى أن السرية التي غزت بني فزارة كانت بقيادة أبي بكر بن أبي قحافة يعني بعد وفاة الرسول ، مخالفاً بذلك الرواية المذكورة آنفاً التي جعلت الغزوة بقيادة زيد بن حارثة (رضي الله عنه) ، بل أنَّ هناك مصادر أخرى كالبيهقي والدارقطني تذكر أن مقتل أم قرفة إنما كان في عهد خلافة أبي بكر بن أبي قحافة وأنها أرتدت عن الإسلام فأستتابها فلم تتب فقتلها وروايات أخرى تقول انه قتلها في الردة ، *وهكذا نجد أن الروايات التأريخية متضاربة حول حقيقة أم قرفة ، بالإضافة إلى كون معظمها روايات أما مرسلة أو ضعيفة وكلاهما لا يحتج به ولا يوثق به.*فحكاية أم قرفة التي قتلت شر قتلة لأنها هجت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم المذكورة في الكتب هي *روايات ضعيفة أو مختلقة أصلاً *، فرسول الله أرحم من أن يقتل أو يأمر بقتل عجوزاً نصفين وهو المبعوث رحمة للعالمين، والدليل على ذلك أنه عفا على العشرة الذين توعدهم قبل فتح مكة بالقتل "ولو كانوا متعلقين بأستار الكعبة" بمن فيهم عبد الله بن سرح، فكيف يعفوا على مثل هذا الزنديق ويقتل أم قرفة قتلة شنيعة يأباها الإسلام الذي حرم التمثيل بالميت، وكيف أن رسولنا الكريم قد عفا عن مشركي قريش الذين آذوه عندما قال لهم :"ماذا تظنون أني فاعل بكم؟ قالوا : خيراً ، أخ كريم وابن أخ كريم. فكان رده صلي الله عليه وسلم :أذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء".

وبعدين بتقلي إني مش فاهمة النص في الكتاب المقدس  أظن النص واضح وأجبتوا عليه وهو أنه بالفعل تم قتل جميع أطفال العماليق فعن أي تفسير بتتكلم عنه بقى :t23:


----------



## الأدهم 1 (4 أبريل 2006)

محبة لله قال:
			
		

> الأخ العزيز أنا لست رجل أولا
> وأحب بس أو ضحلك إنوا رواية أم قرفة
> المذكورة في تاريخ الطبري وغيره، ، مروية عن شخص إسمه *الواقدي* ، والواقدي *ضعيف في علم االرجال*حيث قال عنه النووي في كتابه المجموع ج1 ص114 :
> (الواقدي ضعيف عند أهل الحديث وغيرهم ، *لا يحتج برواياته المتصلة فكيف بما يرسله أو يقوله عن نفسه) ، فلا يمكن قبول هذه الرواية أو الإعتماد عليها *، وفي نفس الموضع يروي الطبري رواية أخرى أن السرية التي غزت بني فزارة كانت بقيادة أبي بكر بن أبي قحافة يعني بعد وفاة الرسول ، مخالفاً بذلك الرواية المذكورة آنفاً التي جعلت الغزوة بقيادة زيد بن حارثة (رضي الله عنه) ، بل أنَّ هناك مصادر أخرى كالبيهقي والدارقطني تذكر أن مقتل أم قرفة إنما كان في عهد خلافة أبي بكر بن أبي قحافة وأنها أرتدت عن الإسلام فأستتابها فلم تتب فقتلها وروايات أخرى تقول انه قتلها في الردة ، *وهكذا نجد أن الروايات التأريخية متضاربة حول حقيقة أم قرفة ، بالإضافة إلى كون معظمها روايات أما مرسلة أو ضعيفة وكلاهما لا يحتج به ولا يوثق به.*فحكاية أم قرفة التي قتلت شر قتلة لأنها هجت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم المذكورة في الكتب هي *روايات ضعيفة أو مختلقة أصلاً *، فرسول الله أرحم من أن يقتل أو يأمر بقتل عجوزاً نصفين وهو المبعوث رحمة للعالمين، والدليل على ذلك أنه عفا على العشرة الذين توعدهم قبل فتح مكة بالقتل "ولو كانوا متعلقين بأستار الكعبة" بمن فيهم عبد الله بن سرح، فكيف يعفوا على مثل هذا الزنديق ويقتل أم قرفة قتلة شنيعة يأباها الإسلام الذي حرم التمثيل بالميت، وكيف أن رسولنا الكريم قد عفا عن مشركي قريش الذين آذوه عندما قال لهم :"ماذا تظنون أني فاعل بكم؟ قالوا : خيراً ، أخ كريم وابن أخ كريم. فكان رده صلي الله عليه وسلم :أذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء".
> ...


 
أكثر من ممتاز

لكِ مني كل تحية وتقدير

جزاكِ الله خيراً وأقر عينك برؤية وجهه الكريم​


----------



## answer me muslims (4 أبريل 2006)

*‏ *​*احب اقول شى صغير جدا الكلام سهل يتقال يامحبه مش صعب ومفيش اسهل من الكلام المهم الفعل والفعل هو متمثل فى رسول الاسلام الهو قران يمشى على الارض تعلى نشوف الرسول كان يامر ايه وايه موقفه من قتل النساء والاطفال انظرى معى 
**و حدثنا ‏ ‏يحيى بن يحيى ‏ ‏وسعيد بن منصور ‏ ‏وعمرو الناقد ‏ **‏جميعا ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عيينة ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏يحيى ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏سفيان بن عيينة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبيد الله ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الصعب بن جثامة ‏ ‏قال ‏سئل النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الذراري ‏ ‏من المشركين ‏ ‏يبيتون ‏ ‏فيصيبون من نسائهم ‏ ‏وذراريهم ‏ (**‏فقال هم منهم.)*​


----------



## answer me muslims (5 أبريل 2006)

اما بالنسبه لسوالكم فااعتقد هذه الاجابه كافيه جداا وتخرص اى شخص تماما

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]


> [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]النص كاملا[/FONT]:
> [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وقالَ صَموئيلُ لِشاوُلَ: «أنا الذي أرسَلَني الرّبُّ لأمسَحَكَ مَلِكًا على شعبِهِ بَني إِسرائيلَ، فاَسمَعِ الآنَ قولَ الرّبِّ. 2هذا ما يقولُ الرّبُّ القديرُ: تَذكَّرتُ ما فعَلَ بَنو عَماليقَ بِبَني إِسرائيلَ حينَ خرَجوا مِن مِصْرَ، وكيفَ هاجموهُم فيالطَّريقِ، 3فاَذهَبِ الآنَ واَضرِبْبَني عماليقَ، وأهلِكْجميعَ ما لهُم ولا تَعفُ عَنهُم، بلِ اَقتُلِ الرِّجالَ والنِّساءَ والأطفالَ والرُّضَّعَ والبقَرَ والغنَمَ والجمالَ والحميرَ[/FONT]».
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]كان العماليق أشراراً جداً، فكان لا بد من وقوعهم تحت القصاص الإلهي, و سبق انهم تعرضوا لشعب الله عند خروجهم من مصر
> ...


ولو تستطيعو ردو على السوال الموجود فى الاخر وهو هل نعتبر نحاسب الله على احكامه ضد جيل معين لا يوجد منه فائده هل يامسلم سوف تحاسب الله عما فعله فى الطوفان؟
[/FONT]


----------



## الأدهم 1 (5 أبريل 2006)

answer me muslims قال:
			
		

> *‏ *
> 
> *احب اقول شى صغير جدا الكلام سهل يتقال يامحبه مش صعب ومفيش اسهل من الكلام المهم الفعل والفعل هو متمثل فى رسول الاسلام الهو قران يمشى على الارض تعلى نشوف الرسول كان يامر ايه وايه موقفه من قتل النساء والاطفال انظرى معى *​
> *و حدثنا ‏ ‏يحيى بن يحيى ‏ ‏وسعيد بن منصور ‏ ‏وعمرو الناقد ‏ **‏جميعا ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عيينة ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏يحيى ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏سفيان بن عيينة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبيد الله ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الصعب بن جثامة ‏ ‏قال ‏سئل النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الذراري ‏ ‏من المشركين ‏ ‏يبيتون ‏ ‏فيصيبون من نسائهم ‏ ‏وذراريهم ‏ (**‏فقال هم منهم.)*
> ​




واضح إن حضرتك ضعيف في اللغة العربية وتحتاج زيادة علم 

الحديث يتحدث عن المشرك عندما يحتمي بين أولاده وأهله ويستخدمهم كحصن لنفسه وكدرع واقي .

فهل على المسلم أن يطرق باب كل مشرك ويستأذن من أهل البيت بإخراج أبيهم المحارب الجبان خارج المنزل لمحاربته أم يفتح المسلمين صدورهم لسهام جبان لا يخاف على أولاده ويحتمي بهم .

ولكن الفارق واضح للأعمى بما جاء بسفر صموئيل حين أباح قتل الأطفال والنساء العزل .

اَقتُلِ الرِّجالَ والنِّساءَ والأطفالَ والرُّضَّعَ والبقَرَ والغنَمَ والجمالَ والحميرَ

طيب : لو وافقتك على كلامك اللذيذ ده .

ما ذنب الرضيع الذي لا يفرق بين النور والظلام ... بلاش الرضيع 
ما ذنب الحيوانات ، البقر والغنم والجمال والحمير ؟ .... إيه ؟ كفره برضه ؟ 

كل دول يموتوا ... ليه مش عارف !!!!

طيب : والكلاب والقطط والسحالي والبراص والبغال ... بلاش يموتوا علشان مؤمنين ؟

لهذا فالحديث الذي ذكرته حضرتك لا يقر بقتل العُزل كما جاء بالكتاب المقدس بل يتحمل المحارب نتيجة جبنه وعدم خوفه على أولاده وإشراكهم في الحرب بطريقة غير مباشرة 

يامستر انسر تدبر كلامك قبل كتابته .​


----------



## answer me muslims (5 أبريل 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وفضيحتاههههههههههههههه*
*المشكله ياجماعه المسلم مش بيتعلم ياعنى شوفو كام مسلم تم فضحه على المنتدى هنا ورغم ذالك عيزين فضائح اكثر واكثر وانا معنديش مانع *
*الاخ بيقولى انى ضعيف فى الغه العربيه وهنا يتكلم على ان المشركين لما بيتحامو فى اطفلهم هههههه*
*بص انا مش هجبلك غير شى واحد فقط وهو اسم باباب الحديث وهو سوف يبين لك كل شى*
*انظر ماهو اسم باب الحديث فى البخارى و مسلم*
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*جواز قتل النساء والصبيان في البيات من غير تعمد*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*الجهاد والسير*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*صحيح مسلم*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*اذا هنا النبى سئل على النساء والاطفال الذين يقتلو من غير قصد فى الحروب والغزوات وكان رده *
*ياعمى مايهمكش فهم منهم هههههههههههههههه*

[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*اما بالنسبه للايه فى الانجيل*​
*افهم يااخى الحبيب الله فى الماضى استخدم الطفان فى عقاب البشريه كلها رجال ونساء واطفال وحيونات وكل ما يدب على الارض بسبب اان الخطيئه تعظمت جدا وارسل نوح ولم يستمع احد له وبالنسبه لموضوع الايه الله استخدم شعب اسرئيل كما استخدم الطوفان قبل ذالك لان الشعوب التى سلمها الله ليد اسرئيل كانت شعوب خاطئه جدا والله كان يريد ان يفنى نسلها مثل فنى البشريه ايام نوح والدليل على ذالك انه طلب من الشعب الله المختار ان يفنو البشر والحيونات رغم انه كان من الممكن الا ستفاده من الحيونات ولكن هذه رساله من الله لشعب الله المختار حتى لا يتنجسوة من عمل هذا الشعب واى شى له علاقه بهم*
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## khaled faried (5 أبريل 2006)

الأستاذ المشرف / أنسرالموضوع  واضح جدا للجميع أنه خاص بغير الإسلام رجاء حذف أي مشاركة هنا تخص الإسلام ويكون الكلام فقط في المسيحياتوهذا بالطبع من قوانين المنتدى عندكموأنتم أول من يلتزم بهذه القوانين ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## answer me muslims (6 أبريل 2006)

> الأستاذ المشرف / أنسرالموضوع واضح جدا للجميع أنه خاص بغير الإسلام رجاء حذف أي مشاركة هنا تخص الإسلام ويكون الكلام فقط في المسيحياتوهذا بالطبع من قوانين المنتدى عندكموأنتم أول من يلتزم بهذه القوانين ولكم جزيل الشكر


اخى الغالى انا لم اكتب اى شى فى الاسلاميات الا لما لقيت  فى كلام فى نقطه معينه وفى الحوار كلام فى الاسلاميات ياعنى مش انا البادى وجه كلامك لشخص اخر


----------



## محبة لله (6 أبريل 2006)

انا عايزة أعرف ياأنسر إنت بتقول
((لكن هذه رساله من الله لشعب الله المختار حتى لا يتنجسوامن عمل هذا الشعب واى شى له علاقه بهم))
يااااه هم الأطفال والرضع نجاسة ياأخي؟؟ كل ذنبهم ان إهلهم وثنين يفهموا إيه دولت ؟؟؟
شوف كتابك وصفهم نجاسة إزاي ؟؟يعني الفرق كبير وواضح الآن بين الحديث الذي أجاز عن غير قصد قتل بعض الأطفال الذين كانوا مختلطين بأهاليهم  لأن المسلم إضطر لفعل ذلك حيث من غير المعقول أن يترك المسلم الكفار يرموه بالأسهم  وهم في حصونهم وبيوتهم وهو فاتح صدره لهذه السهام ورافع إيديه عشان حجة إن الكفار أطفالهم معهم؟؟أما لو كان الكفار خارج حصونهم ومنازلهم فإنه لايجوز إطلاقا ويحرم على المسلم قتل الأطفال والرضع والنساء بل وحتى أي ذكر غير محارب هؤلاء يحرم قتلهم في الإسلام  ولم يعتبر قتلهم تطهير لأرض المسلمين لأنهم نجاسة!!

 اما ماجاء في سفر صمؤيل فالامر مختلف لأنهم قتلوا جميع الأطفال والرضع سواء كانوا خارج البيوت أو داخلها سواء كانوا برفقه آبائهم أو هاربين لوحدهم فإنه سيتم قتلهم جميعا بلا إستثناء لكي يطهروا الأرض لأنهم نجاسة كما وصفتهم أنت ووصفهم كتابك 
شفت بأه الفرق كبير إزاي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## answer me muslims (6 أبريل 2006)

انتى تانى يامحبه مش بتحرمى تدخلى معايا حورات :closedeye 

بصى بالنسبه للحديث نشوف موقف الاسلام الهو متمثل فى الرسول اذا قتل الاطفال والنساء فلا مشكله فى ذالك لانهم منهم من البلد او القبيله البيحربو بيها طبعا الامر واضح جدا وعنوان الحديث واضح اجازة قتل النساء والاطفال
اما بالنسبه الانجيل اعتقد انى كلامى واضح جدا يامحبه قولت ليك[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ا لله فى الماضى استخدم الطفان فى عقاب البشريه كلها رجال ونساء واطفال وحيونات وكل ما يدب على الارض بسبب اان الخطيئه تعظمت جدا وارسل نوح ولم يستمع احد له وبالنسبه لموضوع الايه الله استخدم شعب اسرئيل كما استخدم الطوفان قبل ذالك ما المشكله هنا فى ذالك؟ هل انتى لا تؤمنى بموضوع الطوفان مع نوح ولا ايه بالظبط؟ لو انتى مش بتؤمنى ان الله هلك شعب كامل نساء واطفال وحيوانات وكله بالطوفان سعتها هيبقا فى كلام تانى[/FONT]


----------



## محبة لله (6 أبريل 2006)

إنت حتفسر الحديث بمزاجك مين قال إن قتل الأطفال حلال في الإسلام ألم يقل الرسول في جميع غزواته ( إنطلقوا بإسم الله *ولاتقتلواطفلا ولارضيعا ولاإمرأة *وأنكم ستمرون بإناس يعبدون الله في صومعة فدعوهم ومايعبدون)...الكلام واضح لايحتاج لتفسير قتل الأطفال حرام أصلا في الإسلام 


أماالحديث الذي فسرته بمزاجك لو قرأته جيدا لما فسرته هكذا فالحدبث يقول *(يبيتون ) يعني وقت البيات وقت النوم في الظلام*  حينها فقط أجاز عن غير قصد محاربةالمشركين وإن كانوا مع أطفالهم الذين كانوا مختلطين بأهاليهم لأن المسلم إضطر لفعل ذلك (في الظلام)حيث من غير المعقول أن يترك المسلم الكفار يرموه بالأسهم وهم في حصونهم وبيوتهم وهو فاتح صدره لهذه السهام ورافع إيديه عشان حجة إن الكفار أطفالهم معهم؟؟أما لو كان الكفار خارج حصونهم ومنازلهم فإنه لايجوز إطلاقا ويحرم على المسلم قتل الأطفال والرضع والنساء بل وحتى أي  رجل غير محارب هؤلاء يحرم قتلهم في الإسلام ولم يعتبر قتلهم تطهير لأرض المسلمين لأنهم نجاسة!!
واضح بقة ولا أعيد تاني ؟
 وبعدين حكاية الطوفان دي مش عارفة ليه بتحشروها بالنص إحنا هنا بنتكلم عن صمؤيل مش عن نوح ..الذي حصل مع نوح فعله الله.. الله حر فيما يفعل لايسأل عما يفعل الله ممكن يموت الناس بالزلزال وبالبراكين وبالحرائق وبالحوادث ولا أحد يعترض على ذلك ..ولكن الله لايأمرأنبيائه بإبادة الأطفال والرضع وقتلهم قتل جماعي لأجل تطهير أرض الشعب المختار أليست هذه عنصرية ذنبهم إيه دول عشان ينذبحوا جميعا حتى لو كانوا هاربين وبعيدين عن أهلهم ؟؟؟ معقول الآمر ده هو نفسه يسوع المحبة والسلام ؟؟ مش معقول أشك في ذلك:36_1_4:


----------



## الأدهم 1 (6 أبريل 2006)

> *answer me muslims
> .
> اذا هنا النبى سئل على النساء والاطفال الذين يقتلو من غير قصد فى الحروب والغزوات وكان رده
> .
> *


*

أشكرك ياعزيزي على هذا الرد الكافي والشافي منك .. أحسنت 

ولكن هل ما جاء بسفر صموئيل كان إيضاً بدون قصد  

حواراتك ممتعة جداً بالنسبة لي 

هههههههههههههههه

تقول 



.
answer me muslims

لان الشعوب التى سلمها الله ليد اسرئيل كانت شعوب خاطئه جدا والله كان يريد ان يفنى نسلها مثل فنى البشريه ايام نوح 
.

أنقر للتوسيع...



أنا قلت لك من قبل أن حوارك ممتع جداً بالنسبة لي

أيام نوح كان العقاب عام وليس خاص مثل ما جاء بسفر صموئيل فلماذا الرضع والحيوانات علماً بأنك أعترفت بـــ






أنقر للتوسيع...





.
answer me muslims
رغم انه كان من الممكن الا ستفاده من الحيونات
.

أنقر للتوسيع...



فواضح ان ما جاء بسفر صموئيل كان قرار غير حكيم وبدون معرفة عواقبه بدليل أنك أقررت بأنه كان ممكن الأستفادة من الحيوانات .

ولكنك لم ترد على سؤالي :

لماذا أختار رب سفر صموئيل بعض الحيوانات وليس كل الحيوانات مثل الكلاب والقطط  والبغال .... الخ ... هل لأنهم مؤمنين ؛؛؛؛ لكن البقَرَ والغنَمَ والجمالَ والحميرَ مشركين ؟

سؤال لو سمحت لم يتمكن مسيحي بالرد إلى الآن : من هو رب العهد القديم الله ام يسوع ؟

في أنتظار ابتساماتك اللذيذة مع ردك الممتع .


*​*
*
​


----------



## answer me muslims (6 أبريل 2006)

> محبة لله قال:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ياعنى انتى يااخت محبه بتجوبى على نفسك انت قولتى الله حر ولا يسال فالله حر فما يفعل ويستخدم مايشاء فاابده او محاسبه شعب معين اذا كان عن طريق طوفان او عن طريق بشر او.....................................................
فى نهايه الامر فى الطوفان اباده لكل ماهو حى اطفال نساء حوامل حيونات كل مايدب على الارض وهنا ايضا كذالك فما الشمكله عندك وارجو عدم تكرار الكلام​


----------



## answer me muslims (6 أبريل 2006)

> > الأدهم 1 قال:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

سامح امام قال:
			
		

> اعتقد اني وصلت بك حيث اردت انا و هو اعترافك ان ربك فعلا امر بقتل النساء و الاطفال بصرف النظر عن السبب في ذلك ..


 
اطربتني و اضحكتني.. كأني طفل ترسيه على اي شاطئ تريده... بس بلاش يا عم...

الله كعقاب للعماليق امر شعب اسرائيل بقتلهم, اذن الامر كان لشعب معين في فترة معينة, و لم يأمر ان يتقل الكفار في كل موقت و كل حين كما في القرعان

اذن صرفك عن السبب هو الطامة الكبرى, فالله عندما جعل الطوفان, فهو امر بالطوفان ايضا, اذ الطوفان لم يكن من نفسه, فأمر الله في الطوفان دليل على عدم رحمته؟ فال بالطوفان لم يبيد الناس في كل حين, بل لناس معين في فترة معينة نتيجة شرهم و خطيتهم
فعقاب الله للناس و دينونتهم حقه و ليس لك او لي ان نحدد مساحته و مستواه و حجمه

اذن بما ان الله لم يأمر ان يقتل الشعب النساء و الاطفال و الشعوب في كل مكان و وقت كما في القرأن, فالله المسيحية ارحم من اله الاسلام يا سامح




> اما قولك بان الانسان جزء من الطبيعه فهو ليس الا مجادله فارغه .


 

يا سلام؟ عرف لي ما هي الطبيعة و مكوناتها و اعمدتها و اجزائها؟




> و قولك انه لا يمكن ان يصبح اي شخص من غير نسل يهوذا يهوديا فهي معلومه اعرفها منذ كنت في رحم امي


 
ههههههههههههه, في بطن ماما و بعيرف المعلومة ديه ههههههه
ما شاء الله على الكذب...




> , و انت لم تقل لي لماذا لم يرسل الله لهذا الشعب نبي لهدايتهم او لماذا لم يكلف اليهود بتلك المهمه بدلا من اباده الاطفال .


 
الله خلال العهد القديم لم يرسل اي نبي او رسول لاي من الشعوب الاخرى, لعل هذه المعلومة لم تعرفها و انت في رحم امك!







> تذكر يا عزيزي ان في حادثه الطوفان ارسل الله نوح لهداية هذا الشعب ثم نجي الله المؤمنين برسالة نوح و اريدك ان تعرف ان الله الرحيم و خللي بالك من كلمه رحيم كويس لا يأخذ عاطل في باطل


 
و من قال اني نسيت ذلك؟ عجبي!!!!


----------



## الأدهم 1 (7 أبريل 2006)

> *answer me muslims vbmenu_register("postmenu_41016", true);  *
> *بالنسبه للحيونات لقد وصى الله قتل جميع الحيونات التى يمكن ان ياكلو منها او يستفيدو منها*




*واضح إن حضرتك خايف ترد على سؤالي :*

*ان كان الحمار له إفادة فالكلب كذلك له افادة ... فلماذا لا يامر بقتل الكلب ؟ .... وجنابك لم تأتي لنا بالنص الذي يامر به الرب شعب اسرائيل بقتل جميع الحيوانات كما ذكرت حضرتك على الرغم من أنه حدد الحيوان بالأسم وليس الجميع .*

*فلا تستخف بعقل القارئ *

*فإن كان ليس لديك رد فلا داعي للف والدوران*


----------



## الأدهم 1 (7 أبريل 2006)

*



سؤال لو سمحت لم يتمكن مسيحي بالرد إلى الآن : من هو رب العهد القديم الله ام يسوع ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*تقول حضرتك :*

*



			وبالنسبه لسوالك الاخير فالرد طبعا معروف وهم واحد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ما لي انا هم واحد ام لا .... السؤال : هل يسوع هو رب العهد القديم ... ؟*

*نعم ام لا ؟*

*انا سؤالي مُحدد *


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> *تقول حضرتك :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
هل المحمد نبي الاسلام 

نعم ام لا ؟؟

سؤالي له غرض ، ساشرحه فيما بعد .


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> *تقول حضرتك :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
تحذير لك يا محمدي, اطرح سؤالك بطريقة مؤدبة والا ستحذف مشاركاتك...

الان, الموضوع عن قتل الاطفال و قد اجبنا عليه, فما دخل سؤالك بالموضوع؟ انا اقدر اجيب بكل سهواة, لكن لن احرق مداخلة الاخ الحبيب نيو مان


----------



## khaled faried (10 أبريل 2006)

*الأستاذ المشرف العام/ روك*

*أرجو أن يتسع صدرك لهذا الاستفسار *

*إذا كان إخواني الكرام سألوا عن قتل الأطفال والرضع *

*هنا أسأل عن كيفية القتل *
*هل يجوز*
*تحطيم الأطفال*
*وشق بطون الحوامل*
*وتقطيع الغلف*
*والتقطيع بالنوارج والمناشير والفئوس *

*وفي سفر هوشع [ 13 : 16 ] يقول الرب : (( تجازى السامرة لأنها تمردت على إلهها . بالسيف يسقطون . تحطم أطفالهم ، والحوامل تشق ))*

*الأشخاص الذين قاموا بتحطيم رؤوس الأطفال وشق بطون الحوامل في ذلك الوقت هل نقول عنهم أنهم صالحين ويفعلون طاعة لله سبحانه وتعالي*

*كيف قام داود عليه السلام وهو نبي كريم بتقطيع غلف القتلي*


*وهل يجوز التمثيل بالجثة ومن نبي كريم مثل داود عليه السلام*

*حتى قام داود وذهب هو ورجاله وقتل من الفلسطينيين مئتي رجل ، وأتى داود   بغلفهم  أكملوها للملك لمصاهرة الملك . فأعطاه شاول ميكال ابنتهامرأة ( صموئيل الأول 18 : 27 ).*

*هل يمكن لنبي كريم مثل داود أن يقطع الناس بالمناشير والفئوس والنوارج*



*وأخرج الشعب الذي فيها ووضعهم تحت مناشير  ونوارج حديد وفؤوس حديدوأمرهم في أتون الآجر ، وهكذا صنع بجميع مدن بني عمون . ثم رجع داود وجميع الشعب إلى أورشليم ( صموئيل الثاني 12 : 31 ).*



*وأخرج الشعب الذين بهاونشرهم بمناشير ونوارجحديد وفؤوس. وهكذا صنع داود لكل مدن بني عمون . ثم رجع داود وكل الشعب إلىأورشليم ( أخبار الأيام الأول 20 : 3 ).*


*ولحضرتك جزيل الشكر*


----------



## My Rock (11 أبريل 2006)

مرحب بك يا اخ خالد.. عندي عتاب صغير ليك, انك لم تبحث في المواضيع الاخرى, فانا رديت على كل من هذه الشبهات والتي هرب من بعدها العضو مسلم سلفي و لم يكمل, فيا حبذا لو تكمل بدله

رابط الموضوع و الرد عليه
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3724



*



هنا أسأل عن كيفية القتل 
هل يجوز
تحطيم الأطفال
وشق بطون الحوامل
وتقطيع الغلف
والتقطيع بالنوارج والمناشير والفئوس 

وفي سفر هوشع [ 13 : 16 ] يقول الرب : (( تجازى السامرة لأنها تمردت على إلهها . بالسيف يسقطون . تحطم أطفالهم ، والحوامل تشق ))

الأشخاص الذين قاموا بتحطيم رؤوس الأطفال وشق بطون الحوامل في ذلك الوقت هل نقول عنهم أنهم صالحين ويفعلون طاعة لله سبحانه وتعالي

كيف قام داود عليه السلام وهو نبي كريم بتقطيع غلف القتلي


وهل يجوز التمثيل بالجثة ومن نبي كريم مثل داود عليه السلام

حتى قام داود وذهب هو ورجاله وقتل من الفلسطينيين مئتي رجل ، وأتى داود بغلفهم أكملوها للملك لمصاهرة الملك . فأعطاه شاول ميكال ابنتهامرأة ( صموئيل الأول 18 : 27 ).

هل يمكن لنبي كريم مثل داود أن يقطع الناس بالمناشير والفئوس والنوارج



وأخرج الشعب الذي فيها ووضعهم تحت مناشير ونوارج حديد وفؤوس حديدوأمرهم في أتون الآجر ، وهكذا صنع بجميع مدن بني عمون . ثم رجع داود وجميع الشعب إلى أورشليم ( صموئيل الثاني 12 : 31 ).



وأخرج الشعب الذين بهاونشرهم بمناشير ونوارجحديد وفؤوس. وهكذا صنع داود لكل مدن بني عمون . ثم رجع داود وكل الشعب إلىأورشليم ( أخبار الأيام الأول 20 : 3 ).


ولحضرتك جزيل الشكر

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اتبع الرابط التالي
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3724*


----------



## khaled faried (12 أبريل 2006)

نتابع إن شاء الله تعالي الحوار في هذا الموضوع علي الرابط التالي

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=43278#post43278

وشكرا


----------



## My Rock (12 أبريل 2006)

*بأذن الرب, انا لاحظت مداخلتك و في طور ترتيب الرد عليها*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------

